# Products that HAVE lived to to their hype thread.



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok, we have all at some point got sucked in with the DW hype, me included. I've had my fair share of things that just didn't live up to the buzz.

I tried 3 new 'toys' today that actually did so I thought I'd mention them and see what else you folks have come across recently.

1. Carpro wash mitt. 




I love it, it's the best mitt/sponge I have used. It was a pleasure. I'm so impressed I might sell my brand new Dooka as I just cannot see me getting on with a pad, even one as well made as that.

2. Carpro Hydro2. 




If Dynamo made detailing products, he would have made this. The finish from something you spray on and pressure wash off is great. It's Glass like, never felt that before until today.

Don't know how it works, probably wouldn't understand if someone told be me but it does, it's magic.

I'm trying not to sound like a fan boy here because I'm not, I own and have tried lots of products over the years. But everything I have tried from Car Pro has been great so far. I have loaded up my basket at CYC for some more goodies from them.

3. Chem Guys Woolie Mammoth. 




I've had my trusty Sonus towels or years and using them with Last Touch has been my method of drying but this thing is insane. When it arrived I actually LOL'd. Using it was great, it left a bit of fluff but I bet that will disappear after a couple of washes.

So, what do you think of my 3 recent finds and what are yours?

Discuss.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

For me in recent times theres a few,
1. Sonax Extreme Brilliance Detailer
2. Carpro Reload
3. Gtechniq C2v3

Waxes wise its,
1. Def wax Show Ed
2. Def wax Ddurus Glaze
3.Swissvax BOS


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea, I just started using Hydro2 and it is awesome.

The most recent product to give me the wow factor was Dodo Supernatural Drying Towel. The thing is ridiculous :thumb: So plush and leaves behind no trails


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Sonax Extreme Brilliance Detailer


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Autoglym HD wax
Fk#425 quick detailer
Carpro reload
Gtechniq T1 and G1/5


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Auto Finesse Tripple

DoDo Juice Supernatural Hybrid

Autobrite FAB

CarPro Reload

Fantastic products that work time after time


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

38DD implants


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Other than all the CarPro products () the Kranzle I bought has been every bit as good as people say! :thumb:

Andy


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

It has to be C2V3, it's almost to good to be true! Infact it reminds me of when I was in Thailand :wall:


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Exo by a country mile


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Metro blaster side kick.
Love it. Don't know what I did without it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

nichol4s said:


> It has to be C2V3, it's almost to good to be true! Infact it reminds me of when I was in Thailand :wall:


Oh really?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Surfex HD
Gtech T1
IronX
Vics Red
Lime Prime

and loads of others I can't remember :wall:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD, much better than I thought it would be.
AG SRP, not new, not flash but very effective and cracking value for money.
Gtechniq G5, G1
Wolfs Nano Rim Shield.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tardis
G101
GTechniq T1
HD Wax
AB Banana Gloss

:thumb:

Mike


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Surfex HD
Autobrite FAB
Autobrite Cherry Glaze
Autobrite Very Cherry Non Acid
Autoglym SRP

I note a theme to the products, they are basic products that do exactly as they say they will. No fancy claims made, just honest products at honest prices. Love em all.


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Artdeshine ngps, just stunning in ease of use, slickness and finish. Leaves z8 looking average!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

From sunny Texas here are my favourites. 
1 Rupes Bigfoot (awesome machine, rotary has been binned)
2 C Quartz Ceramic sealant and Reload
3 mega 205 finishing polish


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> From sunny Texas here are my favourites.
> 1 Rupes Bigfoot (awesome machine, rotary has been binned)
> 2 C Quartz Ceramic sealant and Reload
> 3 mega 205 finishing polish


Howdy!

Not tried the Hydro2 yet?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

FK 425
FK 1000P
Megs shampoo plus
Megs UQD


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

For me the three 'wow' products were:
1) Autobrite Hellshine Pain glass cleaner. Nothing beats it
2) Sonax Xtreme Total effect wheel cleaner. Again, simply the best wheel cleaner out there
3) Microfibre madness incredimitt... No annoying brushing needed, no hardening. Brilliant

The worst ever hype failures?

1) Sonax Extreme Brilliance Quick detailer... didn't wow me. Grabby on application, average finish. Brilliant protection e.g sealant but poor detailer
2) Dodo Supernatural Shampoo.... Just meh for me
3) Car Pro Fixer. Absolute rubbish. This and antifog nearly put me off the brand....


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Gtechniq T1, C2v3, G1, G6, and C1/4/5. 
Permanon Glass RTU. 
Bilt Hamber Autowheels and Cleanser. 
Wheel Woolies.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Swissvax shield 
Wheel woolies 
Toughcoat
Megs 105 and 205. 
Sonax pro net
Sonax qd


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nanolex trim too


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Not so good 

Scholl s3 
Scholl s40


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

only been at this a short while but stuff i love

AF Tripple
AF Tough Coat
Finnis Wax
BH Auto Wheel
Korrosol

Stuff I have not got on with

AF Lather Shampoo
AF Snow Foam
And feckin hard German Paint !


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq G1 - wouldn't drive a car without it !
Gtechniq C2v3 - bargain in a bottle !
Gtechniq C5 / T1 - great stuff on wheels / tyres (my least favourite job)

Dodo Juice Low on Eau - never thought I would ever use a rinse less product but this is superb and makes washing a joy 

Victoria Concours wax - puts other, more expensive waxes, to shame 

Valet Pro Advanced ph Neutral Snow Foam (used as a pre wash in a chemical sprayer) - best cleaner ever !

All the above will never leave my detailing arsenal


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Artdeshine ArtdeSicko totally blew me away. The glossiest finish i have ever seen. 
Lake Country Constant pressure pads - took my polishing to a new level (of averageness me not the pads)
Menz 4500 - such a good all rounder.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Iron-x!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

1. ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko hybrid coating. As soon as I seen it, I knew it was the coating for my own Lexus IS-F! I had been looking for ages, tried tons of coatings, but nothing could make me change from my wet look waxes! 

2. Meguiars SMAT polish. This is the best polish ever! I've used many many many polishes, and the Meguiars SMAT polishes never fail to impress on every paint type. Effortless results, brilliant finish even from the heavy cut compounds, simple clean up, and you determine the polishing set, not the abrasives! This polish is a big time saver too! 

3. Microfiber pads. Keeping in with the SMAT polish theme, these pads are a god send! Rotary correction power on the DA! These are truly a game changer for sure! For a specific product, the Buff And Shine microfiber pads are simply the best on the market at the moment.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Iron X
Reload 
Dodo glass sealant


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Tardis 
G101
Artdeshine NGPS
Sonax BSD
BH Finis wax


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Dodo SNH
Prima Infinity
FK425
Dodo BTBM


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

ArtDeShine obsidian wax and nano gloss..a combo to die for!!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Auto Finesse Tripple. Saw the showcase thread, tried it and thought it was fantastic. 

Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels (I hear the gasps!). It was a big thing on here for a little while and it really lived up to the praise it was getting. 

Dodo Born To Be Mild. Everyone raved on about it so I gave it a try. I was blown away by it, coming from the a load of other brands to this, it felt miles ahead of anything. It's easy to see why it's won so many awards and fans.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

DoDo BTBM
AF Toughcoat
CG Stripper scent
303


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> 38DD implants


Nah, dont believe you - perhaps piccies might help ? :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Tardis
Dodo BTBM 
Iron X 
Car Pro Reload
AF Illusion (absolutely loved this wax)
G tech C5


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ironx or trix can't have a white car without them
Gtechniq T1 and Exo
Oh and c.g. Stripper scent even the misses liked it


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Iron X
Gtechniq G1
Sonax BSD
Zymol Glasur
Colli 476s
Tardis
Smart Wheels
AF Citrus Power


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

GTechniq C2

and

Meguiar's M205

The two products I find so easy to use, yet with fantastic results. Almost makes me feel like I'm cheating when I use these two!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Megs
Ultimate compound, Ultimate Wash & wax, Ultimate QD & Ultimate quick wax - all superb! Really love Supreme shine microfibres

Autoglym
Glass polish and SRP

Kleers
Metal polish

Zaino - tyre dressing

303 - Convertible cleaner & proofer

Gliptone - Leather twins

Mothers - Showtime QD


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Ooooh nearly forgot;

Poorboys Blackhole - awesome product, easy to use, highly effective and a great smell to boot!!!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, lots of good posts here but none for the Carpro mitt and hydro2!


----------



## thefettler (Feb 23, 2013)

Gtechnic C4 - 7 months on, still looks like i put it on yesterday

Megs 105 & 205 - shiny shiny goo

Zaino tyre dressing - silky or shiny you choose

Collys 476 - lasts for ever

DAS6 pro - maker of shiny

Iron X - purple = working


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

For me:
Chemical Guys 50/50 - hits higher than its pricetag
Gtech C2V3 - Nice product
CG P40 Quick Detailer - One of the best qd's IMO
Z6 - now i know how and when to use it
AS Glass Cleaner - It works!
Britemax Black - i love it


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Chemical Guys Speed Wipe - the best detailing spray I've used. Ever.

Colli 476 - as someone has already said, this stuff lasts for ages and I think it's great value.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Everything G|Techniq
Iron-X
Wolf's De-Ironizer
303 Aerospace Protectant
1Z Einszett Anti-Insect Spray


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Iron X
AF Tripple
Bouncer's Vanilla Ice
Planet Polish WS&S
IPA as a glass cleaner.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

HD WAX
zaino z2,z6,z8
Super resin polish
FK425


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

G101 
z6 
t1
c6


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bouncers Waxes 

Autosmart Platinum -new formula


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Buckweed said:


> G101
> z6
> t1
> c6


Forgot about Zaino Z6. I have bought loads of Qd but always come back to Z6.


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Surfex
c2v3
iron X
Wolf's hard body
Wolf's body wrap
wonder wheels hot wheels.

and so many more, but the above spring to mind straight away as products I would personally recommend :thumb:


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Zaino Z8


----------

